# anyone using google search page ads



## bassmanbad (May 27, 2007)

Is anyone using google search results page ads? They seem to be cheap and uniquely capable of targeting your audience. I am thinking of specific design ads.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some experiences with google search ads with a forum search for adwords.

It can be a very effective way to advertise to a targeted market, but it's not just point-click-bid. There's a lot of research and testing involved to make sure it's done right and to make sure you're not just throwing money away.

I would suggest getting this book before diving in: Amazon.com: Winning Results with Google AdWords: Books: Andrew Goodman


----------



## bassmanbad (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I'll def check it out.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

many people just come and goes. They don't really looked it into the site.. and Google charged per click. It isn't that cheap in my point of view.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Google offers a 1:1 coaching service on how to effectively set up and target google advertising. It's free for companies that are willing to start with a budget of $10 or more per day. We found this a very valuable resource. If you interested, the phone number to get started is 1-800-877-2981.


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

My goal in 2016 is to optimize my site and start google ads. I've played around with Facebook but i don't have the skill that others do.


----------

